# March 21st, 22nd Baffin wade trip



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

I need 1 experienced wade fisherman, I will not tolerate babysitting in the water. 
Details.....
$350+tip All In! 
Two day wade
Lodging at ingleside bay home included
Fully guided with full time guide
Arrive at lodge Sunday March 20th, wade 21/22
PM me only


----------



## tj5 (May 9, 2015)

Wish ppl would read there post before posting it
To me all its sounds like 
wanting some one to pay for his trip

Hence I will not tolerate babysitting in the water.
But says also Fully guided with full time guide

Should posted 
I need 1 experienced wade fisherman,
to split cost


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry buddy, don't need anyone paying for our trip. $350 all in for two fully guided days in Baffin plus a very nice bay home lodge is a steal. My originally scheduled trip got blown out by weather and currently my two other buddies going have never wade fished. Out of respect for our guide I don't want to put anyone else in our group who is going to need a lot of attention. But thanks for your input


----------

